
A problem with IO - jxub
https://crypto.stanford.edu/~blynn/haskell/io.html
======
z3t4
IO itself is not hard, what's difficult is _async_ IO. The solution has always
been to think of it as serial - flat-mapping it into a serial timeline. I
however think that it's better to embrace the "async" eg that things can
happen anywhere and at any time, and deal with it using event-driven
programming patterns.

